
YouTube suspends Logan Paul’s ad revenue, blames ‘recent pattern of behavior’ - zanedb
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/9/16994364/logan-paul-youtube-suspends-advertising
======
anonytrary
> we believe he has exhibited a pattern of behavior in his videos that makes
> his channel not only unsuitable for advertisers

I'm indifferent on Logan Paul, but this sounds like classic bullshit,
considering how his channel generates over $10m a year, stated previously in
the article. Sounds like YouTube is scared that one bad apple is going to
spoil the rest of them. This would be a non-issue in a decentralized platform.

Centralized gatekeepers who personally green-light all of the content coming
through the platform doesn't scale, and it's not provably fair at all. Just as
we saw with governments, it is impossible for a single highly responsible
entity to give proper attention to real issues and problems in a fair way. As
long as a handful of far-removed people in a room are making decisions, we
will continue to observe freedoms being taken away.

